# power heads



## h2ogardener (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi, I have learned a lot from reading these post,and here is my first post / question. I have a 20 long tank with 12 pots of 6 speceies the water is just above the soil.I would like to know about powerheads,is one necessary in such a setup? And humidity,do I need to measure it and if so what should it be? here is a pic.










The top is usually covered, this is an 8 month old set up.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't fix what aint broken. Looks like whatever you're doing works fine.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

How much lighting are you giving them?


----------



## h2ogardener (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replys.
They get 12 hrs. from a compact flood light,and is close to a window to get some sun light,amount of sun would depend on the season.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Have you had any blooms?


----------



## h2ogardener (Dec 21, 2005)

No,not yet.I am thinking of using a bloom fertilizer,I now use 20-20-20 when I change water every 2 to 3 weeks.Any suggestions?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Dude, you have more answers that questions. You're on the right track, just keep going


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Just to reinforce: No, there's no need to add a powerhead or any other measure for water circulation. All my set-ups are fine without current unless this is specifically needed for fish or any other critters inhabiting the tank.

Humidity seems to be fine, too. It may be more a matter of personal preference wether you head for close to 100% or more like 80% (or anything in between).

Your plants look healthy. Nutrients seem to be on the low side - you may want to experiment with adding very small amounts of (good quality) fertilizer.


----------



## h2ogardener (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

